# quick question



## BobBarr (Nov 30, 2009)

several items on my list are at 100% and say ready to report, do I have to do anything or is it done automatically?


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2009)

They're done automatically in a way... wcg connects to the update server throughout the day on it's own, but you can update it automatically. Just click on the update button on the projects tab.


----------



## BobBarr (Nov 30, 2009)

ty much


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Follow Mindweaver's guide here to set it up so that it automatically reports WUs as soon as they finish.  This will speed up the validation process and the receiving of points


----------

